# Probleme mit der Web Visu von Wago



## sonic_229 (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich bin gerade mit Codesys und Wago angefangen und habe mit das starterkit 750 841 zugelegt.

Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben und eine visu aber wenn ich die visu über den Browser öffne bekomme ich immer nur einen weißen Bildschirm.
Mein Visu heiße PLC_VISU ich habe einen Hacken bei Web Visualisierung gemacht. Mit dem Wago Tool kann ich auf die Steuerung zugreifen und über den Browser auch. Aber immer wenn ich 
http://192.168.2.102/plc/webvisu.htm das eingebe kommt nur ein weißer Bildschirm.

Kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

Welches Java und welcher Browser wird verwendet? Geht's mit einem anderen PC?


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2011)

Hi


Welche Firmware-Version hast du  ?


Ist diese kleiner als 12  ?    --> Port 8080


Aktuell ist die FW17


----------



## Deep Blue (13 Januar 2011)

Ich hatte (habe) dieses Problem mit meinem Starterkit auch gehabt. Selbst der Support von Wago konnte mir nicht mehr helfen. Auch ein FW Update auf 17 brachte nix. Lustig ist, das bei Eingabemasken die Maus zur Hand wird man aber nix sieht oder eingeben kann. Ich habe mich mit Wago nun so geeinigt das ich den Controller zurück sende und im Austausch einen neuen bekomme da bei 3 weiteren Controllern danach alles ok war. Das solltest Du auch tun. So können sie wenigstens die defekten untersuchen. Auch bringt der Wechsel des Explorers auf Firefox o.ä. in diesem Fall nichts. Solltest ja noch Garantie auf das Gerät haben, oder?


----------



## sonic_229 (14 Januar 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Welches Java und welcher Browser wird verwendet? Geht's mit einem anderen PC?



Firefox 3.6.13 und Java Version 6 update 23. Einen anderen PC habe ich nicht.


----------



## sonic_229 (14 Januar 2011)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Ich hatte (habe) dieses Problem mit meinem Starterkit auch gehabt. Selbst der Support von Wago konnte mir nicht mehr helfen. Auch ein FW Update auf 17 brachte nix. Lustig ist, das bei Eingabemasken die Maus zur Hand wird man aber nix sieht oder eingeben kann. Ich habe mich mit Wago nun so geeinigt das ich den Controller zurück sende und im Austausch einen neuen bekomme da bei 3 weiteren Controllern danach alles ok war. Das solltest Du auch tun. So können sie wenigstens die defekten untersuchen. Auch bringt der Wechsel des Explorers auf Firefox o.ä. in diesem Fall nichts. Solltest ja noch Garantie auf das Gerät haben, oder?



Ja ich habe noch Garantie


----------



## sonic_229 (14 Januar 2011)

So ich habe Java grade neu aufgespielt und jetzt geht es. Ein Problem habe ich aber noch wenn ich etwas an der Visu ändere wird das nicht auf meine SPS geschrieben außer ich ändere etwas am programm. wie kann man das einzeln aufspielen?


----------



## gravieren (14 Januar 2011)

Hi


sonic_229 schrieb:


> So ich habe Java grade neu aufgespielt und jetzt geht es. Ein Problem habe ich aber noch wenn ich etwas an der Visu ändere wird das nicht auf meine SPS geschrieben außer ich ändere etwas am programm. wie kann man das einzeln aufspielen?



Das ist ein "Feature"   
(Würde zumindestens Microsoft sagen)


Mit der Simulation ist das ja O.K.
Mit Hardware mache ich immer "Projekt --> Alles bereinigen".


Damit muß man "leben".


Gruß Karl


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Januar 2011)

> wie kann man das einzeln aufspielen?



"Workaround" wäre ein Dummybit anzulegen und das jedesmal ändern, also beispielsweise mal auf 1 und mal auf 0 zu setzen.


----------

